# NEED HELP with Sage Oracle(original version)



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

Hi guys i have an original Sage/Breville Oracle and I've been running into huge problems lately. For the first 6 months of owning the machine its been great, shots were dialed in well and came out pretty consistently good. But recently over the last 2 months its been anything but consistent, one day the shot extracts nicely but the next with the same grind settings the coffee fails to extract at all and gets clogged. From there I will raise the grind setting again but it still clogs until I raise the setting from 20 to a very course 35-40 and then I start getting the dreaded wavy tamp for being overly course and again it only extracts half the time. Perhaps the problem is related to the machine overdosing but I have tried removing the tamp connector by spinning it clockwise but nomatter how many rotations you do the connector is stuck on.

I'm using medium dark beans from a reputable local roaster that have worked great until just recently. Does anyone know a solution to this problem?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can you expand " not extract at all "

On the original oracle the fan was held by a magnet i think and there was a little tool that came with the Machine to get it on and off

Are you loading the hopper with coffee, have you cleaned the gridner also ?






From factory they are set up to dose about 21g , after cleaning I'd set dose in the pf , empty it and weigh the output to 0.1g to sense check it


----------



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

> MR Boots


 Thanks for the response by not extracting i mean that I set the coffee size to 2 oz volumetric and the machine takes like 20 seconds for a drip to come out and only 0.5 oz end up in the cup before it ends. I have been keeping the hopper full with beans, but I haven't tried cleaning the burrs I didn't know how to do it. The magnet tool removes the fan but apparently i need to remove the connector, I tried the technique in your video but it hasn't worked for me.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cleaning the burrs is easy. Remove the outer burr as the video shows, brush it clean and the inner burr and any grinds you can see. I'd suggest leaving the inner conical burr alone. There isn't really any need to remove that.

As this will have dumped loose grinds down into the fan then clean that as the video shows.

When something has gone totally wrong with grinds as it appears to have done here volumetric will not work. Time wouldn't have either.


----------



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

Thank you I will try this right away


----------



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Cleaning the burrs is easy. Remove the outer burr as the video shows, brush it clean and the inner burr and any grinds you can see. I'd suggest leaving the inner conical burr alone. There isn't really any need to remove that.
> 
> As this will have dumped loose grinds down into the fan then clean that as the video shows.
> 
> When something has gone totally wrong with grinds as it appears to have done here volumetric will not work. Time wouldn't have either.


 So I cleaned the outer burr, brushed the inside and vacuumed but my machine is still having the same problem, I can still see grinds around the inner burr-might be causing the problem. Shots are still coming out far too slowly and coming out shorter than my volumetric setting regardless of grind setting, at course grind settings im getting the wavy uneven tamp. anyone have any other tips?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is a thread on the Sage section concerning this sort of problem. Cleaning the burrs means remove the outer one and brush out all you can see There is a slot in the side the grounds go out of, that needs to be clear and the passage down to the fan. The fan can accumulate coffee oil etc so may need washing.

There is no real need to remove the inner conical burr - Sage may not have the fibre washer underneath it in stock too so best leave that alone.


----------



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

ajohn said:


> There is a thread on the Sage section concerning this sort of problem. Cleaning the burrs means remove the outer one and brush out all you can see There is a slot in the side the grounds go out of, that needs to be clear and the passage down to the fan. The fan can accumulate coffee oil etc so may need washing.
> 
> There is no real need to remove the inner conical burr - Sage may not have the fibre washer underneath it in stock too so best leave that alone.


 Perhaps the issue is that I can't clear that slot, i tried using the brush and a vacuum but there are still grounds in it.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

It is quite interesting that the proper functioning of a machine would depend on how clean the burrs are. I have recently watched The Startup on Netflix and the FBI guy (Martin Freeman) had a Sage machine. I was amazed how little about coffee extraction the whole team knew given the poor shots filmed.

I personally have never owned a Sage (Breville) but from what I have read it seems that owners should depend on 3rd party for every little issue they might encounter.

Good luck sorting this out. There are very good CFUK members that would help you.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Jordan1996 said:


> Perhaps the issue is that I can't clear that slot, i tried using the brush and a vacuum but there are still grounds in it.


 You need to find something to poke at it. Also from above the fan from underneath when that is removed.

Any grinder can choke up. It's not exactly that the burrs need a clean, more the path out of the grinder has choked up,


----------

